# Husqvarna 372XP X-TORQ



## Dennis Scott (Sep 16, 2013)

What is the general opinion of this saw? Has anyone here owned one for a while to give their opinion? How does this saw compare power wise to the regular 372 XP? Can this saw be modded very easily?


----------



## ewdudley (Sep 16, 2013)

Dennis Scott said:


> What is the general opinion of this saw? Has anyone here owned one for a while to give their opinion? How does this saw compare power wise to the regular 372 XP? Can this saw be modded very easily?


https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...=any&safe=images&tbs=&as_filetype=&as_rights=


----------



## Dennis Scott (Sep 16, 2013)

I pulled the trigger on one today after reading alot of positive reviews from the above link.  I have a Husqvarna 181se that I have had for 30 years that I bought new and have done nothing to it.   It has 135lbs compression and still outcuts the new 372 but the new saw has not been broken in yet.  I also have a 55 that I have had for 15 years. It has 105lbs compression.  I have a sawmill and heat with wood and my saws are well used.   Needless to say I am a Husqvarna man.   Thanks ewdudley for the link.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 16, 2013)

The X torq is just a modern EPA compliant 372. It's still one of the best (if not the best) Husqvarna Pro saws made today.

We do have a saying here.. No pics = Never happened  

Got any pics of it.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 17, 2013)

I just built one from two parts saws.

It a cross between a 2010 and 2011 model. The engine is 2011 and some parts and pieces from the 2010.  

Its a mean saw. Still have to tune or rebuild the Carb on it so I'd idles well,  hoping its not crank seals!!


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 17, 2013)

The 372 is a legendary saw. You will like the saw. I have yet to run an x-torq 372, but I had a pre-smogged 372xpw and I have also run the 371xp. Smooth and fast cutting saws. I prefer Stihls, but the 372 (or now similar 365) in the one Husky saw that I may get another one of.


----------



## Dennis Scott (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 17, 2013)

Awfully shiny!  Here is a oic of my old saw. Well its not that old I guess but it served a logger so those were a rough few years!


----------



## Dennis Scott (Sep 17, 2013)

It ought to be shiney for $769.  I never thought I would pay that much for a saw but as I have proven to myself over the years, it is a good investment.  I also wanted to get one before everything was auto tune.  I like to run mine a little rich, cause I believe it extends their life and I'm not racing anybody.


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 17, 2013)

What a frickin' bargain when compared to the comparable stihls

Here's mine, it's a 2000 model, has been ported with about 185 lbs of compression


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 17, 2013)

Dennis Scott said:


> It ought to be shiney for $769.  I never thought I would pay that much for a saw but as I have proven to myself over the years, it is a good investment.  I also wanted to get one before everything was auto tune.  I like to run mine a little rich, cause I believe it extends their life and I'm not racing anybody.


Well to run it rich, unless you have your special screwdriver you better start looking!!  They have a proprietary adjustment screw and in the last few years due to the EPA its almost unobtainable to the avg user. Dealers have it, but won't sell it.  You can find it on amazon for $45 and eBay for about $35!!  But I bet those will end here soon I bet!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 17, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Well to run it rich, unless you have your special screwdriver you better start looking!!  They have a proprietary adjustment screw and in the last few years due to the EPA its almost unobtainable to the avg user. Dealers have it, but won't sell it.  You can find it on amazon for $45 and eBay for about $35!!  But I bet those will end here soon I bet!



There is a small flathead in the middle of the spline shaft. But this only allows about a 1/2-3/4 turn for Johnny homeowner.  So you do have a lil adjustment. Just not a lot. Almost seems like none. Stihl uses limiter caps to limit the rotation.  But those can be removed quite easily. .


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea first tine I was in the stihl Carb I busted them out. As I could not tell anything was happening.


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 17, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Well to run it rich, unless you have your special screwdriver you better start looking!!  They have a proprietary adjustment screw and in the last few years due to the EPA its almost unobtainable to the avg user. Dealers have it, but won't sell it.  You can find it on amazon for $45 and eBay for about $35!!  But I bet those will end here soon I bet!


 
Here is a note from Husky on the spline tool (they cannot legally sell it):

http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_..._530035560.pdf

Here is the tool for it from the UK (note that it is Made in the USA):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPLINED-CAR...hainsaw_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a8450f0f7

They are getting a lot harder to find, even online.


----------



## Dennis Scott (Sep 22, 2013)

I made one using a 1/4" aircraft aluminum tubing, then in sticking the right size torx screwdriver in one end and lightly tapping the screw grabbing indentions in the aluminum.


----------



## Angelo C (Sep 26, 2013)

Dennis Scott said:


> I made one using a 1/4" aircraft aluminum tubing, then in sticking the right size torx screwdriver in one end and lightly tapping the screw grabbing indentions in the aluminum.


 
Dennis, Any chance for a pic..   visual imagination isn't working for me today


----------



## Dennis Scott (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Dennis Scott (Sep 26, 2013)

The tubing is smaller than it looks in the picture.  It is 1/4 inch tubing.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 26, 2013)

I like my tool rock solid on the screw!!


----------



## Dennis Scott (Sep 26, 2013)

You can leave the tubing round and insert a screwdriver through the tubing.


----------

